# ÁREA DE LAZER > Funcionamento do Forum >  Flach Chat

## Adolfo Pereira

Algem daqui se lembra do tal Chat Reefforum :yb668:  :?
 Parece que o abandonaram e agora o Chat esta a pedirvos para irem la :Olá:  .


Esta tudo cansado de mais,, para falarem........vamos ao chat, conversar, trocar palavras  :HaEbouriffe:  e muitas mais coisas,OK, prometem-me :SbSourire2:  

VAmos la a esse... , ... e  :bompost:  que temos Ok

Uma abraço para todos :SbOk5:

----------


## Tiago Proença

pois é,pareçe que o chat morreu,velhos tempos em que ia e aquilo tinha sempre a volta de 10 pessoas no minimo,agora está morto,sempre que venho ao forum vou ao chat e fico lá sozinho mas já ninguem liga

----------


## Julio Macieira

Olá Adolfo e Tiago  :Olá: 

O nosso Chat é um local de diversão e contacto. Não é para falar de aquarios.
O facto de se estar lá a fazer perguntas e a obter respostas prejudica o dinamismo do fórum, já que ninguém mais aproveita as "ideias" e sugestões por lá dadas. 

No entanto como sala de convívio está sempre aberta  :SbSourire2:

----------

